#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Музыка >  > > >  >  >  Soundwalk Collective with Patti Smith featuring Anoushka Shankar, Tenzin Choegyal and Charlotte Gainsbourg — Peradam

## Денам

Альбом полностью на Bandcamp

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Патти Смит — это прекрасно, но зачем создавать отдельную тему под каждый клип? Предлагаете обсудить эти клипы?

----------


## Денам

Отдельная тема создана не под клип, а под конкретное музыкальный альбом, на который приводится ссылка. Клип лишь для предварительного ознакомления.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (24.11.2021)

----------

